# Yummm



## Candace (Dec 10, 2008)

I guess you could consider our edible landscaping a hobby. We tried to plant a large percentage of fruit trees and edible plants. Right now we have tons of persimmons and the avocados are being picked. We just finished the 100 or so pomegranites.

This year we'll have many less avocados than last year. Last year we got over 200, this year maybe 75. We have the Mexicola variety and can get down to 18 degrees and live. Some years it gets cold damage but, it bounces back. There are some very nice things about living in CA.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2008)

Great!!!!!! I have potted some avocado seeds in spring and they have germinated!!! I have given the plants though as gifts cause i do not have much sunlight in my balcony!!! The one I gave to the mother of a friend of mine is doing reaaaaaaallllyyyy great and I was amazed! It is almost 1,8m and in 1,5 years!!! Could you tell me how long does it take from seed to fruit??? Thanks anyway...


----------



## Candace (Dec 10, 2008)

> Could you tell me how long does it take from seed to fruit???



How about many:> Our tree was in the ground for probably 4 years before it got any fruit whatsover and it was probably at least 3-5 years old from the nursery.

One thing about growing fruit out from seeds/pits is that you can wait all those years and can get poor growth habit and or poor flavored fruit. Also, many avocados need cross-pollination to bear fruit. Grafted plants with proven root stock and or commercial varieties are a better bet. But it's fun to watch avocado pits grow and the trees themselves are fairly attractive.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2008)

Pfffff.... It sounds like we will need a lot of patience!!!! I love their big foliage though....! Thanks for the info Candace!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2008)

how long can you hold them without their getting over-ripe or having to eat them all at once? do they ripen over a spread of time? I tried growing a macadamia seedling from hawaii, but didn't give it the right conditions this winter and it rotted.


----------



## Candace (Dec 10, 2008)

This variety is different then the typical ones sold in grocery stores. The ones in stores (usually Guatamalan versus this Mexican variety) get black over a period of time letting you know visually when they're ready.

This variety needs to be ripened off the tree like the others, but stays greenish. They start to become wrinkled and softer over a period of 2 to 3 weeks. Since these have all been picked in the last 2 weeks they will start to be edible pretty soon. Hubby usually picks like one or two every day, so that when they're ready we have at least one or two to eat every day. We like to eat them in salads and on our sandwiches. Once in a while I'll make guacamole.


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 10, 2008)

We also have an avocado tree and I think that the same thing happened everywhere. This year we only got 30 avocados versus last year that we got close to 100.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 11, 2008)

Roly0217 said:


> We also have an avocado tree and I think that the same thing happened everywhere. This year we only got 30 avocados versus last year that we got close to 100.


Welcome to the forum! Roly from Miami!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome Roly!!!!

Candace this is the variety I got the seed/s from!!! Judging from your description about the fruit!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2008)

Candace said:


> There are some very nice things about living in CA.



I especially am jealous of the earthquakes, wildfires, and landslides! 
[I couldn't resist!  Enjoy!]


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2008)

Candace said:


> There are some very nice things about living in CA.




Good to know, Thanks Candace. :smitten: 

(and YUM! I love avocados...)


----------



## nikv (Dec 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I especially am jealous of the earthquakes, wildfires, and landslides!
> [I couldn't resist!  Enjoy!]



That's alright Eric. No need for more people to move to California. Although I have to say, I'm what they call a California Optimist. That is someone who believes that when the Big One hits, everything east of the San Andreas Fault will fall into the Atlantic!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2008)

Good Luck w/ that one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome to slippertalk, Roly.



NYEric said:


> I especially am jealous of the earthquakes, wildfires, and landslides!
> [I couldn't resist!  Enjoy!]


Yea, my thoughts, as well.


----------



## Candace (Dec 11, 2008)

No need to be jealous haters, people. There's enough repo houses for all of you out here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2008)

Candace said:


> No need to be jealous haters, people. There's enough repo houses for all of you out here.


Maybe, but I'd bet they are still out of my price range.

Actually, I am jealous of the California weather. But there are just too many people in the desirable places for me.


----------

